# Chaos Dwarfs



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

is they anyway i could convert normal dwarfs into chaos dwarfs and if so how could i do it to make them look like chaos dwarfs ?  also is there anywere i can get hold of their rules and stats ? many thanks JD


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This is the classic chaos dwarf look 

So, moustaches, tusks, stovepipe hats and guns with massive bores!

I think with a few additions and a good RED paint scheme you could really make a good go at it


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

F*** me, that's not what the Chaos Dwarfs I remember looked like!

Sorry, got no piccies to show you, I'll try to sort some...

:somewhat put off by the mad uncle sam hat cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I did say classic, as in early 1990s grooviness! They do look about as undwarfy as you can get though.

Take a look here for some more of the old models, albeit with a weird paint scheme, and in German


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

there are some really cool tutorials on hand of hashut and chaos dwarfs online. There are 2 schools of thought on how the Chaos dwarfs should look many think that the old school tall hats are the way to go and others favour the steam punk look of the deamon hellcannon of chaos which with a bit of green stuff some dwarves and chaos warrior bits can look really good ( keep an eye out for my conversions on the army building competition over the next few days)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

squeek said:


> I did say classic, as in early 1990s grooviness! ...


Right. I wasn't playing then, I'd dropped out the loop about 1989. My recollections of chaos dwarfs would be more like 1987 or something. So that's the famous "red period" is it? Glad I missed it, it looks garish as f***. The Chaos Dwarfs I'm thinking of look more like the Hellcannon crew, kinda slightly mutant barbarian/viking dwarfs.



squeek said:


> Take a look here for some more of the old models, albeit with a weird paint scheme, and in German


I have a feeling that's Dutch mate :wink: 

:trying to come to terms with the shock of the missing years cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahh you are right! Saw foreign-type writings and in my tiredness misread .be as .de, anyone could make the same mistake honest :wink:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I'm a big fan of the Choas Dwarf race and background, not so much the models, although I did own an army of the oh so hatted ones when they where released. Tbh I'm waiting for them to return, praying they lose the hats, as Red Orc mentioned so they are more like the Hellcannon crew and will be eager to play them once again. (Although even if they keep the hats I'd still probably play them as I'm sure a fan of their background.)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Just realised Red Orc, you would have missed Chaos Dwarf Sorceror on Lamasu, possibly the most useless flying monster the game has ever seen  (there's some controversy for you )


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

you can find the rules online but if you have no luck pm me as i have 2 spare copies of the ravening hordes list,


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Hespithe used to have a Chaos Dwarf army that he sold to someone on the forums. A good armount of stuff in that army was converted from the Skull Pass box.

I don't have any pictures but I'm sure if you sent a pm to Hespithe he'd fire over some links.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Hespithe sold his chaos dwarves to me if you check out the tourney champions june bout at the bottom of the warhammer page most of it is in there, if you can find the may bout you can see the close ups.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

EDITED TO PROVIDE/CORRECT INFO...



squeek said:


> ... in my tiredness misread .be as .de, anyone could make the same mistake honest :wink:


OK, it's Flemish then.

And you're right, I have no recollection of a Chaos Dwarf Sorceror on Lamasu; no controversy from me, I don't even know what it is!

The Chaos Dwarfs I remember had the odd tentacle {EDIT: no they didn't, I was thinking of Chaos Murtants on the same page}, but generally they had really pale skin, dark eyes, black hair and generally uber-viking helmets and armour. Haven't found the pics yet, except for a Chaos Dwarf Beast handler in WD 95 (the edition with the infamous Sabbat flexidisk...) who's wearing a wolfskin by the looks of it.

Anyway, as my scanner's on the fritz, this is all a bit immaterial. I'll try to get some pics up if I find them and if I can get the scanner working. I'm beginning to suspect that I might have to go back to 1986 to find them though... {EDIT: found them on pages 40 and 41 of issue 92 of WD (UK edition), which dates to August 1987. If anyone with a scanner has this edition, any chance of getting some pix up? I'd do it myself, but for the not-working scanner...}

:can't quite belive he's got copies of WD older than a lot of Heretics cyclops:


----------



## PaleKing (Jul 31, 2008)

Chaos Dwarfs would be a great project but to be honest you are not going to make too many friends when you field them. The main problem is that the Ravening Hordes list is essentially a 5th edition list. 

When 6th edition was released Chaos Dwarfs were an army that GW had no intention of supporting in the future. They were included with the 6th edition Ravening Hordes list but that list was pretty much a 5th edition list shaken up very roughly into a 6th edition get-you-by list. Time has marched on and since then the various warhammer armies have had one (or two) army books. We are now in 7th edition and the Chaos Dwarf list just looks like a list from a bygone game. Some of the points costs and some of the stats really jar against how the rest of the game is structured these days so to be honest, fielding them will involve finding opponents who don't care about that sort of thing. Even when playing against your mates you'd end up with some explaining to do (Ld 10 heroes etc). 

So, in my opionion CDs would be a great-looking (expensive metal) project, but for the gaming side of things they are hopelessly out of date.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

This is the closest thing to a stock image of a lamasu that I could find.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I play Chaos dwarves and have no problems finding people to play many think it will be an easy victory something that has yet to happen. The few strengths such as Ld 10 is by far over shadowed by ridicoulous cost of additional equiptment 4 pts for a bloody bow 2 x the cost of its weilder and 30 pts for full command regardless of whether its dwarf or hobgoblin and the complete lack of magic items especially banners is a pain in the arse but they are a really cool modelling project and not that expensive if you use dwarf warriors and night goblins as most of the force as i have and the satisfaction you get when you beat the new shiny lists with the least shiny army ever is worth its weight in gold (so far i have massacred 2 deamon armies and a vampire army and got 2 solid victories against high elf and empire plus a draw against a goblin horde, damn fanatics)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, fair comment, although I would say in all odds Blunderbuss' wouldn't work like they do atm if the book got updated. Bloody evil things they are. I used to love em.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Blunderbusses have 1 fatal weakness though they only do 1 wound on each model charging so are poor against any multi wound monster like giants and ogres so you need to direct them somewhere else with wolf riders beasts of chaos, ogres and even tomb kings along with orc and goblins cause them no end of trouble


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

swntzu said:


> This is the closest thing to a stock image of a lamasu that I could find.


Thats Xanders Stag to Taurus conversion.



neilbatte said:


> Blunderbusses have 1 fatal weakness though they only do 1 wound on each model charging so are poor against any multi wound monster like giants and ogres so you need to direct them somewhere else with wolf riders beasts of chaos, ogres and even tomb kings along with orc and goblins cause them no end of trouble


How is that a weakness? If you take blunderbuss in units of 15 then thats 15 strength 5 hits which is more than enough to deal with multi wound monsters.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Blunderbusses don't work like that every model in the fire zone takes 1 wound at varying strength so against big weak units like gobbos its devastating but if a giant charges them the giant takes 1 st ? hit not unfortunately 15.


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> Blunderbusses don't work like that every model in the fire zone takes 1 wound at varying strength so against big weak units like gobbos its devastating but if a giant charges them the giant takes 1 st ? hit not unfortunately 15.


If the giant etc is the closest model then the blunderbuss can concentrate their fire so if you have a unit 10-15 wide then its possible to have 15 hits.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

No no no, the lamasu looked like this:

In the running for ugliest model gw have produced.


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> No no no, the lamasu looked like this:
> 
> In the running for ugliest model gw have produced.


Thats why you convert your own. Heres a conversion from Chaos Dwarfs Online:


----------

